# what the heck is that, you ask?



## dougfisk (Sep 2, 2013)

I ride a lot and am a stickler for performance and, therefore, carefully adjusted hubs.  The adjusting cone on the old Musselman (Elgin, Higgins) rear hubs requires a 1 inch wrench.   I have never encountered a 1 inch cone wrench... maybe they exist, I don't know.  I found this wrench at a bicycle swap meet,  - I don't know it's original purpose.  It was not open ended but had a 1 inch hex shaped hole in it - box wrench style.  I am not much good for "before" pics.... but...  This was modified and repurposed into a 1 inch "cone" wrench by cutting away the end and turning into an open end style wrench.


----------



## mike j (Sep 2, 2013)

*Mussleman hubs*

I have a 40/41 Elgin, when I got it, the peddles free spun , but the brakes worked fine. Rebuilt it, worked for a while, now, takes between 1/2 till two revolutions with the peddles to grab. Looked at the teeth w/ magnifying glass. They appear a little pitted but none broken. Could this need a very precise adjustment?


----------



## mike j (Sep 3, 2013)

*What a great tool!*

Think I answered my own question. Found a thin ,26mm open end wrench that had come w/ a Japanese edge polisher which bit the dust years ago. Able to adjust the hub w/out removing the wheel now. Amazing how small increments make a big difference. Bike rides much sweeter now.Great tip, thanks.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 3, 2013)

mike j said:


> I have a 40/41 Elgin, when I got it, the peddles free spun , but the brakes worked fine. Rebuilt it, worked for a while, now, takes between 1/2 till two revolutions with the peddles to grab. Looked at the teeth w/ magnifying glass. They appear a little pitted but none broken. Could this need a very precise adjustment?




Sometimes, this is a problem with the drive gear. It's common for the tips of the teeth to be worn or broken off, and this will be the resulting issue. All of my Musselman hubs seem to be more worn on this part than other rear hubs.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2013)

Super idea!!!


----------

